
Purple Reign – The unmaking of a Yahoo - uptown
http://www.thebaffler.com/salvos/purple-reign
======
irascible
Is it just me or is this writing style basically unreadable? KISS.

~~~
Chichikov
Came here to point out just this. This article is a great example of
convoluted syntax and flagrant wordiness.

I mean, come on:

>All this had come rushing back because once upon a time, I had lived through
it too, in my late, unlamented career as an online news executive in that
labyrinth of high-octane managerial passive-aggression known as Yahoo News.

This is about as ugly as English journalese gets. And it is also stupid
because the implication is that this person should have been interning as a
copywriter instead of wending his way through that high-octane managerial
labyrinth of passive-aggressive knowledge that once upon a time was Yahoo
News, natch.

My takeaway is that Yahoo News failed because it was run by amateurs.

